# Blueberry Pee Recipe?



## CBell (Jul 15, 2013)

Was thinking about a blueberry skeeter pee using blueberries and lemon juice. 

Ordered this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I62E6O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

from amazon. 

Only ingredients are blueberries, water, and sugar, so I figure they should be pretty easily fermentable. 

My thought is that 8 cans should be fine for a 6 gallon batch with some real lemon and then all chemical ingredient additions as per the skeeter pee recipe. Planning to freeze the blueberries prior to fermentation to bust their cell walls. 

Just boost the specific gravity with sugar. 

Do any of you see any issues with fermenting this stuff? Any special considerations? To me it just seems like cheaper Vintner's Harvest...


----------



## cedarswamp (Jul 15, 2013)

This time of year I'd go with fresh, IMHO better and cheaper.


----------

